
Promises: Linguistic Support for Async Calls in Distributed Systems (1988) [pdf] - tjalfi
http://heather.miller.am/teaching/cs7680/pdfs/liskov1988.pdf
======
tjalfi
The actual title is over the 80 character limit.

Promises: Efficient Linguistic Support for Asynchronous Procedure Calls in
Distributed Systems by Barbara Liskov and Liuba Shrira

